# Setting locales ?



## kikinovak (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I've read the handbook page about localization, but it's a bit obscure.

How do I define language, country and encoding ? I'd like to define this system-wide, for root and all users, and both for console as well as X11. 

Language and country is fr_FR, locale is ISO-8859-1, I guess. All my Linux boxes are UTF-8, but googling a bit about that showed me FreeBSD didn't handle that. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Cheers from the sunny South of France.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 2, 2010)

read this thread
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9120
It's not exact answer, but it covers how to localize your environment globally


and yes, FreeBSD console doesn't support UTF-8 yet, however AFAIK there is a project to fix that


----------



## oliverh (Apr 2, 2010)

It's possible to use Unicode in console to some degree.

http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/jfbterm

It's as easy as loading vesa and starting the application mentioned above.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2010)

You can try to add these to your kernel conf:

```
# Enable experimental features of the syscons terminal emulator (teken).
options         TEKEN_UTF8              # UTF-8 output handling
options         TEKEN_XTERM             # xterm-style terminal emulation
```


----------



## nekoexmachina (Apr 4, 2010)

Also you'll need to substitute the 'cons25*' to 'xterm' in your /etc/ttys.


----------

